# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Máy C-Frame: Làm mãi mới được bằng này, còn trục thứ 4 nữa.

## hardfarmer

Máy C-Frame: Làm mãi mới được bằng này, còn trục thứ 4 nữa. Có lẽ máy phải nặng đến 500kg.




Xin ý kiến của các bác để rút kinh nghiệm cho cái sau.

----------

Dr.slump

----------


## solero

Nhìn cái trục Z quen quen. Hình như là từ lão Nam CNC mà ra thì phải?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thay vì đưa cái spindle ra trung tâm cho nó đủ hành trình trục Y, bạn đưa nguyên cái trục Z ra trung tâm sẽ tốt hơn nhiều

----------


## hardfarmer

> Nhìn cái trục Z quen quen. Hình như là từ lão Nam CNC mà ra thì phải?


Đúng rồi bác ơi, trong đó có đồ của bác Namcnc, huanpt, phuchnd.

----------


## terminaterx300

bác này bên nhà máy Z nào thế  :Cool:

----------


## hardfarmer

> Thay vì đưa cái spindle ra trung tâm cho nó đủ hành trình trục Y, bạn đưa nguyên cái trục Z ra trung tâm sẽ tốt hơn nhiều


Cảm ơn bác, tôi sẽ lưu ý cho phiên bản sau.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa bác Nông dân Chăm chỉ làm bên bộ phận nào bên CA thế?

----------


## hardfarmer

Các bác tinh thế, chắc các bác nhìn thấp thoáng a bộ đội sau ảnh phải ko?Không phải bên CA mà QĐ bác Gamo ạ.

----------


## RCBT

máy nhìn cứng quá. Thấy mấy món quen quen .....>> :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, em cứ tưởng bác bên PA25 hay A25  :Wink: )

Cũng đang tò mò là bác ở X nào hay Z nào  :Wink: )

----------


## terminaterx300

có thuộc CNQP hem  :Cool:

----------

